# Added Wheels And Frame To Deer Blind!



## onthestringer (May 22, 2004)

While refurbishing blind decided to make it a little easier to move around! Added trailer frame from an old pop up trailer. This seems to have worked really well! Blind sets up a few feet taller and is much easier to relocate.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

What the heck....no pictures?

Dang it. You can't talk about something as "*******" as that and not post pics. LOL


----------



## onthestringer (May 22, 2004)

*Picture*

I had to resize the picture it was a little to large.



txsnyper said:


> What the heck....no pictures?
> 
> Dang it. You can't talk about something as "*******" as that and not post pics. LOL


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Great idea!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Looks awesome, I bet that was a helluva lot cheaper than what Atascosa Wildlife Supply wants for this guy!


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Well now that I see it......it ain't that bad. Not nearly as ******* as I thought.

I take that back, it is still pretty *******, BUT
I kind of like it...Not a bad idea at-tall.
You can even relocate it with your 4wheeler.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I built one on wheels about 3 years ago and added the capabilities to raise it to different heights if needed. First one is finished at my house 




second one is at the lease


----------



## onthestringer (May 22, 2004)

Nice job spotsndots! We also have one kind of like that @ our lease in the hill country made on a homemade scissor lift w/electric winch. A good friend of mine rebuilt it. It turned out well but I have no pictures. We had to tie it off on all 4 corners with guide wires to make it more stable.



spotsndots said:


> I built one on wheels about 3 years ago and added the capabilities to raise it to different heights if needed. First one is finished at my house
> 
> second one is at the lease


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

txsnyper said:


> Well now that I see it......it ain't that bad. Not nearly as ******* as I thought.
> 
> I take that back, it is still pretty *******, BUT
> I kind of like it...Not a bad idea at-tall.
> You can even relocate it with your 4wheeler.


I don't think there is anything ******* about it, you were a little innovative and just gave your self some more options, not to mention you turned a 2-3 man job into something you can easily do by yourself.


----------



## In 2 deep (Jul 10, 2006)

Most be nice to have your friends do all the work for you and you get to take it to your lease. How about pic's of the hunting buggy in the background.

Your CUZ


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

nice job, but it sure makes it easier for someone to drive off with it. It would suggest that you build some sort of cover for the wheels to keep them out of direct sunlight or else you will have dry rot problems by next season and also a tounge lock or shucks take the wheels off once you get to your spot and setup.


----------

